# A pride of house-to-housers



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a gaggle of cats in my neighborhood that go from house to house hoping for food and a place to zzz. I don't know if they have homes or just depend on the kindness of the humans on our block. I was worried about them in the winter,but I think summer's actually rougher. They seem to spend a lot of time looking for water. The gang includes some Calicos,a Torbie,and some Shorthairs! I'll put out some h20,but do you think I should cat-nab 1 or 2,and take 'em to the vet?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sure you should if you can!! Get them vaccinated and see if they are spayed/neutered. Putting out water is a basic kindness especially in summer. Poor things, they may have been littermates that have bonded. BTW, it's a cloward of cats, not gaggle!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Cloward? Sooth? Well,God ye god den!


----------

